# My little Finny...



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

He wasnt well recently, had a swelling around one of his pectoral fins, and couldnt get around well. So I put him in QT following OFL's advice on the epsom salt treatment. Sadly, he died on his second night of treatment, last night. I woke this morning to find him dead. :/ He was his normal unwell self before I went to bed.

He was a great fish, always swam to greet me when I came in the room. Made bubblenests every now and then. Ate whatever I gave him, even ate on his first day I had him. I didnt go to a petstore and get him myself, a friend of my mom's had gotten him in Vancouver and brought him here along with his 14g tank. He lasted the trip all the way here up to northern BC where I live.

It's snowing now, even though there are big patches of blue sky, so maybe it's Finny saying goodbye.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

OH no, Finny! I am so very sorry, he was so cute. :'(


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> OH no, Finny! I am so very sorry, he was so cute. :'(


Thanks. I only had him for 7 months, it's sad he wasnt around longer. :/ In a month we're going to the city, to Petland, where they take really good care of the fish (in that branch), so I'll get another one then and one for my mom.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww! I'm sorry! Well, it's so nice that you are getting another one. I'm glad there is a petstore near you that takes good care of their fish.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> Awww! I'm sorry! Well, it's so nice that you are getting another one. I'm glad there is a petstore near you that takes good care of their fish.


Yeah, me too ^^ They even had a sorority set up with a couple white females in it, they looked like they already had their pecking order so one day I hope to buy their sorority since it looked to be about 5-7 females in the tank  But for now, just one male betta is fine. They keep the male bettas higher up, not in obvious sight (I had to look for them...), and in half gallon little vases. Everything in the store was clean to the parrot cage, the puppy area, hamster area, tarantula area (I steered clear of there...) and everywhere else  I'm glad this time I'll know the betta in the store has been taken decent care of, whereas I have no idea about the store in which Finny was bought.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

OOOOOH, do we have a fellow arachnaphobic forumer here? LOL. I have such severe arachnaphobia. However you spell that. 
Sounds like a great pet store! There is one near me that is the opposite. the bettas have so little water, their backs are seriously sticking out of the water cups. Not kidding, it was awful. I wanted to beg to save on, to get one for free, but they were all sick and my dad wouldn't hear of it. I won't every support that business.
I want a sorority someday!  They sound so amazing, and I love girl bettas.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> OOOOOH, do we have a fellow arachnaphobic forumer here? LOL. I have such severe arachnaphobia. However you spell that.
> Sounds like a great pet store! There is one near me that is the opposite. the bettas have so little water, their backs are seriously sticking out of the water cups. Not kidding, it was awful. I wanted to beg to save on, to get one for free, but they were all sick and my dad wouldn't hear of it. I won't every support that business.
> I want a sorority someday!  They sound so amazing, and I love girl bettas.


LOL yes, I used to live in a place that had sooo many spiders, it was horrible >_< But up here there arent many spiders  
That sucks about your pet store! I'm glad you didnt support them. Even if you got a betta for free, another one would take it's place anyway, just to appeal to people like us 
Sororities do indeed sound fun! I'm not that worried about the aggression, because I wont be buying females that have been by themselves all their lives or anything, and I tend to have good luck anyway. (Well, except for my luck with Finny...) I cant wait to go to the petstore in a month now! Too bad I have to wait so long since we live in the middle of nowhere...


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Spiders freeeeak me out! One time when my brother and I were emptying the garbage, there was a spider on on of the garbage cans, right next to my bro! So I threw a garbage lid at the spider, but it hit my bro instead. Yeah, pretty bad. LOL.
Yeah, bummer you have to wait so long! Bt you'll get a really cute one. 
Ugh, yeah, worst pet store ever.  I shop only at Petsmart and Petco, because they are close to me and their bettas are usually okay.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about Finny. RIP Finny.


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear Finny died.


----------



## finny123 (May 22, 2011)

my new betta's name is finny


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Neat!  Remember to check dates before posting, bringing up old threads pushes new ones down


----------

